# Rims/Tires for gto...?



## jmitch2604 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey if anyone could help me out, I got these out of a storage locker I bought. I have been trying to find out what car or cars they fit and I think they may be for a GTO. It says the bolt patter is 5 x 120 and are 245 / 35 / 19. Thanks for anyone that can help me out!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Should fit the 04-06 GTO as well as the Series 3 BMW,


----------



## jmitch2604 (Mar 25, 2012)

05GTO said:


> Should fit the 04-06 GTO as well as the Series 3 BMW,


Awesome thanks! Are these good rims and tires? I don't know much about these, and do you have an estimate of how much they should sell for I am going to put them on ebay. Thanks a lot for your help. They are toyo proxes for rubber.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Not my cup of tea, go with some stock 18s or CSL/BBS replica wheels.


----------



## jmitch2604 (Mar 25, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I put these on ebay. ( hope this isn't against rules )


----------

